# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Subhan Allah

## *Saira*

Picture of a worshipper in Masjid An Nabawi who passed away while in Sajda during Prayer  Allahu Akbar  What a beautiful end!!!

----------


## RAHEN

mashaALLAH...ALLAH jannat naseeb kare...ameen suma ameen..

----------


## friendlygal786

Ameen... :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

Subhan allah

----------

